# Duncan Solar pickups replace? or not to replace?



## rebornself27 (Jan 27, 2017)

Hello I've been considering replacing the Duncan Solar pickups in my Washburn solar 16tblm .Has anyone replace these pickups in there solar how.do they stack up against real duncans or kiesel lithiums mojotones etc etc.is it even worth it to replace them?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 27, 2017)

Supposedly this what Ola said in regards to the Solar pickups:

&#8220;Reason I went with the Alnico SH14 {on the high-end USA models} is because it just suits my playing a lot more. It&#8217;s more dynamic than the distortion but still has a gnarly midrange which is perfect for rhythm and leads. The Duncan Designed pickups that are on the lower end models are based off the DD {Duncan Distortion} and they sound awesome.&#8221;

If you don't care for the pickups that much then it would be worth it for you to replace them if you end up being happier with the tone that results from the swap.
What pickups do you like? what sounds are you going for?


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 27, 2017)

let's see I'm after tight agressive clarity in chords great with drop tunnings but not harsh


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 27, 2017)

rebornself27 said:


> let's see I'm after tight agressive clarity in chords great with drop tunnings but not harsh



Dimarzio Titans would be my vote.
BKP also makes a lot of pickups that fit this description but I have no experience with them personally.


----------



## sonofabias (Jan 28, 2017)

I just recently got a Solar 170c which I really love but I'm changing them to BK ceramic War Pigs . I didn't really care for the solar bridge pup , ironically enough I do like the neck solar for solos , it sounds great and cuts . Although I've only played it in rehearsal once , I'm looking forward to live'performances with it soon .


----------



## prlgmnr (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm pretty pleased with the ones in my Solar 7 string (its the 17etc) so far, if I was to change them it would probably be for Lundgren M7s or Duncan Black Winters.

But changing pickups is something I'll only start doing when I've decided not to buy any more guitars.


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 29, 2017)

My issue with the solar bridge is it does not cut well and is noisy at times . but I can't expect too much from a import duncan designed pickup.The titan sounds good .but the kiesel lithiums sound very interesting.Anyone on here use the kiesel lithiums?


----------



## feraledge (Jan 29, 2017)

rebornself27 said:


> My issue with the solar bridge is it does not cut well and is noisy at times . but I can't expect too much from a import duncan designed pickup.The titan sounds good .but the kiesel lithiums sound very interesting.Anyone on here use the kiesel lithiums?



I was actually pretty damn satisfied with the Lithiums in my old swamp ash body, maple neck through V6. I wasn't planning on swapping them out, but I'm not sure I would order them again. I think I'm just getting used to defaulting on Duncans though. 
Another vote for the Black Winters based on what it seems like you're looking for.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 30, 2017)

The lithiums are great but I don't know if I would recommend them over aftermarket pickups like lundgrens/bk or such. I've got a pair in one of my 8 strings (maple/walnut neckthru with limba wings/maple top) and the split sounds are really nice. The cleans are great imo and the distorted sound is pretty good too. I've got some clips if you're interested.


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks hmmm there's too many options out there I'm down to dimarzio titan duncan black winter mojotone levelhead and Fast back beard comber .I'm sure any one of these will be a big improvment over the solars


----------



## runbirdman (Jan 30, 2017)

If you're looking into Mojotone, check out the PW Hornets. I have a set and they are phenomenal for high gain applications and split really well. They have a distinct growl but if you roll off the volume they clean up nicely.


----------



## rebornself27 (Jan 30, 2017)

runbirdman said:


> If you're looking into Mojotone, check out the PW Hornets. I have a set and they are phenomenal for high gain applications and split really well. They have a distinct growl but if you roll off the volume they clean up nicely.




Nice i've Been looking at those as well and the black magic


----------



## rebornself27 (Feb 13, 2017)

So gents I went forth and bought the Duncan Black Winter


----------



## Álvaro_ (Feb 28, 2017)

rebornself27 said:


> So gents I went forth and bought the Duncan Black Winter



Hi! How is the Black Winter in comparison to the Duncan Solar? Is it a significant improvement or just different?


----------

